# Thisbe...pregnant?!?!?!?!



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

I have three male rats and my college room mate has two females. We kept them from our class project (we're Vet Tech Students). She took the girls home over summer and came back today and said she thought the black and white hooded one(Thisbe) was pregnant. She is suspiciously round and we have moved her to her own cage just in case. We assume one of the boys at school got her or when we had them in class my male snuck a quick one before we caught them! Naughty teenage rats! We figure she is due to pop any day now as it's been at least two and a half weeks since she's been around a male. Now we anxiously await the arrival of what we hope is a small litter! If anyone in NE wants baby rats let me know! (will also post in adoption section)<img id="vbattach_2356" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://www.ratforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2356&stc=1" attachmentid="2356"> the black face peakin out is thisbe


----------

